# Contest Garnish?



## ddog27 (Dec 8, 2005)

My first BBQ contest is this Saturday! It is a rib contest and I am trying to get everything put together. I do have a question, What do you guys use for a garnish in the turn in box? The contest rules state:

"Garnish is optional. If used, garnish is limited to chopped, sliced, shredded or whole leaves of fresh green lettuce (no kale, endive, or red tipped lettuce and no core) and/or common curly parsley, flat leaf parsley or cilantro. Any entry not complying with this rule will be given a one (1) on APPEARANCE."

Within the rules what would you use?


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Dec 8, 2005)

Id go with green leaf lettuce, Soak it in Ice water then dry it with paper towel prier to putting it in the box. Make sure you go threw it and pick the best of the best. Uncle Bubba is a master of the turn in box, He may chime in. My .2


----------



## Jack W. (Dec 8, 2005)

I like to use green leaf for coverage and curly parsley for color contrast, texture and highlights.

Good Q and Good Luck!

Jack


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Dec 8, 2005)

Green Leaf here as well.


----------



## BrooklynQ (Dec 8, 2005)

I usually use a mix of parsley, green leaf lettuce and romaine. Here's some pictures.


----------



## Rich Decker (Dec 9, 2005)

Hoss's BBQ said:
			
		

> I use green leaf also yet here is a differnt way to arrange thre ribs.  I sometimes use parsley.  Many people say do not use Cilantro becasue it is so pungent. This pic was Shelby NC I got 3rd out of 55
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bobberqer (Dec 9, 2005)

In any event,  Good Luck to ya Ddog ... hope ya do well ... please fill us in after it's over


----------



## Woodman1 (Dec 9, 2005)

Green Leaf!


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Dec 9, 2005)

Use green leaf lettuce and be really picky about what you get at the store.  Make sure the ends look good and the lettuce looks healthy and not wilted and "blah" looking.  Wash in ice water and place either whole head in ice water or wash individual pieces and place in paper towel, roll, wet, in the cooler, with some ice(don't crush it).  Do not put ice directly on top leaves...it will burn and turn brown.  I do not bother with parsley or cilantro, although I have heard you have to be careful with cilantro.  The amount of time used for judging appearance does not justify worrying about it in that much detail.  As long as you are balanced it should be ok.  And of course, no red tipped lettuce.  Don't wait til morning of contest to buy it either...chances are the local grocer is going to get slammed from other contestants and will be out.


----------



## Rich Decker (Dec 9, 2005)

Hoss's BBQ said:
			
		

> [quote="Rich Decker":39etfwn6][quote="Hoss's BBQ":39etfwn6]I use green leaf also yet here is a differnt way to arrange thre ribs.  I sometimes use parsley.  Many people say do not use Cilantro becasue it is so pungent. This pic was Shelby NC I got 3rd out of 55
> 
> Ken, that top box looks awesome. I like that look of stacked ribs with a little bone showing, nice garnish and shine. I'd score that box a "9". The other box, well, we have to talk...
> 
> ...


  Rich let it be known that I had never done a comp before and did not even start reading any of the forum's till two comps after the one you saw the box from.  That is why I think all these forums are so helpful for first timers they get to learn from all of our mistakes. How is it in Vermont these days?[/quote:39etfwn6][/quote:39etfwn6]


Ken , Vermont is great, I love it up here. We got a little snow today. I have to cut and split some oak for the wood stove  from Jeff's golf course. (I think you may have met Jeff at New Holland) He cut down a few small apples and two killer size black cherry trees and he deliveres.Looks like I have cooking wood for a few years.

That rib box is a perfect example of a 9 in my book, thats awesome. You learned well. I'm not sure of my schedule next season but I will cook New Holland and Bel Air, we'll have to open a few.

Rich Decker


----------

